# Sight Fishing the Surf in Panama City Beach



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in Panama City Beach Yesterday and walked the beach late in the afternoon. I saw a few schools of Ladyfish but the Pompano haven't seemed to start up yet. 

Although I did have this little guy attack a pink Crab Jig. Of course he was sent back to where he came from none the worse for the wear........cool little guy. 










Would this be considered a Pompanini?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I picked up one of Conor's jigs at Hot Spots the other day. I was so excited. I got a natural colored one and I can't wait to throw it. Even if the pomps haven't showed up yet.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn thats a tiny pomp


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats adorable


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

I know i shouldnt write this, nor would i ever consider it... but I'd bet that'd make one hell of a good bait.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Garbo thanks for the pic. mini pompanini for sure. I 've been catching what it looks like small jacks cravelles on sabiki rigs at NB ..actually my son is the one that pulled them out6 at the time...someone came around to look and said they were yellow tails? yes they had yellow tails, but he was refferring toI think was a hard tail..It looked like a small jack to me....they all were about 5 inches long. Fun for the kid.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

they could have been crazyfish


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

naa I thinkI know crazy fish very well. In fact gotta be carefull with those....am I right? do you call crazy fish to the ones that have those belly stingers?...man they put out some bad pain i f it gets ya...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They probably are juv. Jack crevalle. This time of year the beach is usually loaded with them.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Fishermon (10/11/2009)*naa I thinkI know crazy fish very well. In fact gotta be carefull with those....am I right? do you call crazy fish to the ones that have those belly stingers?...man they put out some bad pain i f it gets ya...


yes you def gota watch those stingers, not just the belly though.. they have em on their backs too


----------

